# Group Therapy?



## sweetxfracture (Feb 2, 2005)

Has anyone done this? 
I went to a college counselor today and she thinks group therapy would help me out a lot. I don't think I would be comfortable talking to a group of strangers, but then again I'll be around people in the same boat as me.
Conundrum!


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

I hear that it's really effective if you're around other people who actually have social anxiety and if the therapist specializes in SA. If it's just a group for "shy" people (or depressed people or a whole variety) it won't be effective. For example people believe that shy people still are able to accurately see if a situation is threatening or not. They might be withdrawn just like an SA'er if they're in a negative situation but if it's positive, they can see it as such and they'll be more at ease. Whereas this never happens w/fullblown SA. We can't trust our senses at all.

That said I'm considering trying it this semester too b/c I've done a lot of CBT work that might help.


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

They have a social anxiety group therapy at my school, and I've considered trying it just so I can try to make some girl friends. I have a hard time maintaining any relationships with other girls, I dunno why, so I thought this might be a good way to meet other people like me. My psychiatrist suggested it too. I wonder if it really helps.


----------



## sweetxfracture (Feb 2, 2005)

I would feel more comfortable if it just for social anxiety, but this one is whole lot of everything. Anxiety, depression, abuse, relationship problems are all included.

I have the same problem with making girl friends. It would be nice to have a girl to talk to. I think I prefer to be around guys though, we get along better.


----------



## op123 (Aug 23, 2007)

sweetxfracture said:


> I would feel more comfortable if it just for social anxiety, but this one is whole lot of everything. Anxiety, depression, abuse, relationship problems are all included.
> 
> I have the same problem with making girl friends. It would be nice to have a girl to talk to. I think I prefer to be around guys though, we get along better.


i'm sure there is a girl on here you could talk to over AIM or something...although thats nothing compared to real life but hey at least its a start


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

I was in group therapy years ago when I was in college. The group was more for depression than SA -- I didn't realize what problems I had were anxiety-related, despite being a psychology major. There was some benefit to it, but I think it's also harder to discuss what you want to talk about at times. And having SA, it's easier to sit back and let someone else talk instead. I benefitted much more from one-on-one counseling than I ever did from group therapy, but group therapy did have some benefits.

Brian


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i was doing group cbt but i got sick half way through and didnt get to finish it.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

No way.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

All the research results show that group CBT for SA should be SA ONLY - mixed groups have a tendency to 'leave behind' the SA'ers, making them feel even more isolated. If you do group, make sure its all SA folks in there.

I'm one example of CBT one-to-one being very effective and recently am seeing some very large gains after being in therapy - I don't think I've ever felt this way in my life.

Best wishes with whatever you do.

Ross


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> All the research results show that group CBT for SA should be SA ONLY - mixed groups have a tendency to 'leave behind' the SA'ers, making them feel even more isolated.
> 
> Ross


yeah that's exactly how I felt in an anxiety group I was in last year.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

p


----------



## Jaded_Jester (Sep 16, 2006)

sweetxfracture said:


> Has anyone done this?
> I went to a college counselor today and she thinks group therapy would help me out a lot. I don't think I would be comfortable talking to a group of strangers, but then again I'll be around people in the same boat as me.
> Conundrum!


I know!! I'm in the same boat as you. We'll name it 'The Catch-22', it's the yacht that you love and fear. :eyes

About 3 weeks ago I contacted a place that has group therapy specifically for SA. They mailed me a registration form but I have yet to mail it back, because I'm terrified. I'm obsessing over the interview that will come next to determine if I could benefit from the group therapy (or to determine that I'm not faking?? but $225 is a lot to throw away if I was a faker).


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Colleges do this cause they have too many people. I went to my first group therapy session yesterday and I thought it was effective because some other people had the same issues, but it was a small group and now we are going to add more people so I don't know what their issues will be.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Group therapy, eh?

Put a bunch of people in a room together who are all terrified of human contact and expect things to be said, haha. I don't really get it :con


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

I've been thinking about attending a Recovery Inc. meeting that's held locally. I found out about them years ago, but I can't remember if it was from another person with SA, or on a message board for people with other types of anxiety.


----------

